# Penny University (London)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Saturday 22nd May 2010 saw the much anticipated Square Mile Coffee retail presence arrive in London, in the form of Penny University.

Penny University - situated in Redchurch St, just off Shoreditch High St in the suddenly fashionable East End of London - introduces a new concept in the UK.

With the focus on brewed coffee there is a noticeable absence of milk and sugar, and whilst this may not be to everyones taste, it lets the coffee do the talking and relies on the barista to extract the best out of each bean served.

The full review is posted on Beanhunter


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Glenn.

BTW I've been enjoying the Beanhunter iPhone app when I'm out and about. Awfully useful. I wish it hadn't taken me until last week to discover it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's only 7 more days left to enjoy Penny University before it closes it's doors at 4pm on 30 July.

The full press release explaining the closure and thanking the main contributors to its success can be read here

I'm heading there tomorrow morning to sample the coffee one last time.

Farewell PU - it's been a blast...

Soon to be gone, but never forgotten!


----------

